# Big thanks Sirvape



## dwayne19420 (5/12/15)

Big Thanks to Sir Hugo and ET from Sirvape. 
Got my first dripper the Freak show mini awsome Lil dripper I'm having so much fun and enjoyment out of it dripping is a game changer for me  



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------

